# Lower Huron below Belleville lake...launch canoe?



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd like to put in my canoe into the Huron River, somewhere in the Lower Huron Metropark. Can anyone recommend a good spot? Its pretty light, but I'd like to put in as close to a vehicle parking spot as possible. 


Also, has anyone any reports? I used to hear about guys catching nice smallies and occasional musky on their lunch hour at Lower Huron Metropark 


thanks in advance 


Mike


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Enter the park off Haggerty Rd., and just follow the road until it dips down to the river level. There is a small parking lot that is about a 25 yard drag to the water.


----------

